# kuk sool won



## tiger2000 (Jul 6, 2008)

im fed up with instructors who demand respect but seem to forget it is a two way process they obey wksa rules that suit them and miss the ones that are inconvient to thier money making desires trouble is if i complain to higher ranks i end up with nowhere to train


----------



## Darksoul (Jul 6, 2008)

-I'm assuming you have more than one martial arts school in the area you live in, so if you're unhappy with you current school/teacher, move on. The place you train at should be one of learning the right way to do things, mainly a focus on martial arts, but something that you can take and apply to other aspects of life, like following the rules. If your instructor and you are not on the same page, find another instructor, find a place where you'll be happy with the training, and the role model you want for a teacher. Its worth checking out other schools and giving them a try, take a couple of classes in each one, see which place you like. Many factors tie into this search but its worth the effort to find a place you want to train. As many have said on this board, the style isn't as important as the teacher, and how he or she teaches.

-Good Luck! Let the board know what area you live in, someone may have some recommendations for places to check out.

Andrew


----------



## Kacey (Jul 6, 2008)

Respect should be *earned *- not demanded.  If you feel that your instructor is not worthy of respect, you should, as Darksoul says, go looking for another instructor.  If you feel that your instructor's only goal is to make money, then (whether it is true or not) the quality of instruction you are receiving is suspect.

Here are some tips on choosing a school that fits what you are looking for:  Choosing a school

And some other good tips on choosing a style; there's some overlap between the two:  Resources for Beginners

Good luck - and let us know where you're looking; there's likely someone in your general area who can help.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 6, 2008)

tiger2000 said:


> im fed up with instructors who demand respect but seem to forget it is a two way process they obey wksa rules that suit them and miss the ones that are inconvient to thier money making desires trouble is if i complain to higher ranks i end up with nowhere to train


In any style, you are required to SHOW respect to your seniors, much as a soldier is required to show respect to an officer.  That doesn't mean you have to feel respect for them.  If you feel you absolutely cannot respect them, then it's time you go elsewhere.  

But you imply that they aren't following all the association rules, and that's why you have trouble respecting them.  Is it possible that there are reasons for their variances?  Could they be "old school", and training under older rules?  Or more up to date than you are, and so they ARE following the new rules?  Is it possible that the "rules" they're breaking aren't rules, but merely guidelines or suggestions?  For example, in my style, it's generally about 2 years or so to make green belt -- but I've promoted a few much earlier, and a few much later.


----------



## karateveggie (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, I think I can embellish upon this; I go to school in the Midwest, and the only martial arts studio within 30 miles is a Kuk Sool Won dojang. 30 miles away? Another Kuk Sool Won school. 
I encourage you to explore the official webpage of the World Kuk Sool Association. If you explore the heritage of the system, you will see that it was created to be a smorgasboard of martial arts techniques that appear the 'coolest' to a ten-year old. As such, the curriculum is more discordant than the picture on the front of Fred Thompson's family christmas card. 
I don't point all this out because I think Kuk Sool Won is without benefit to its steady trainees; most martial arts, however zanily constructed, can be great for their practitioners. But the Kuk Sool schools, the only martial arts studios within 50 miles, totally sucked. The instructors sucked and the most proficient students sucked as a result. They were truly incompetent and greedy. In my frustration, I turned to the internet and learned that most Kuk Sool Won instructors are terrible martial arts instructors, by anyone and everyone's instructors.
And students do have an obligation to show respect to their students. But a good instructor has an obligation to deserve that respect. Instructors can instill it many ways, not only through physical demonstration but also through the way they comport themselves.


----------



## Darksoul (Aug 6, 2008)

-Years ago when I was still living in New York, I dabbled in Kuk Sool Won, and the instructor there, believe his name is Gary Evart, was most capable, and a good teacher. Enjoyed my time there although never had the money to attend classes regularly. KSW is a big organization, so I can believe in good and bad teachers. It does make it very frustrating if its the only school around for miles. Just wanted to defend the art, KSW is effective, but as you pointed out, bad teachers aren't going to make it work.

-Andrew


----------

